# Lucino suspension?



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

My Bro (god bless him) is sending a bunch of Lucino parts from Japan. I've got a few exterior parts coming (folding mirrors, emblems, grill, motorized fogs?, etc) Today he asked me If I wanted the suspension as well. Shipping isnt a problem (no customs- hahahaha) but I dont want to put him out if its pointless. Does anyone know what the OEM spring rates are on the JDM Lucino? How about sway-bar diameter? One guy told me he's pretty sure Its the same stuff on the USDM b14 SE-r, but I dont really trust his knowledge...Right now I have stock suspension on my 98 Se, so if its any better, I'll pick it up. Any info anyone can give would be much appreciated..


----------



## HHI SKYVIA (Sep 27, 2004)

i'm assuming that it would be partially beneficial considering the spring rate is probably higher, however i'm not saying it'll be night and day difference. 

btw, got any other lucino stuff i can possibly get?


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

Anything in particular you're looking for? I'll see what I can do, but no guarantee. I see that you are a Lucino Convert..Any ideas where I can get more info on the lucino?...I haven't been able to find much on-line......


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

think u can get the f/r bumpers????


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

Its my understanding that the cars he's picking on have had some serious damage. He's found three in one of the yards in Okinawa. I dont think he'd try to ship anything that large for me. He's kind of taking advantage of the USN's mail system and I wouldn't want to get him in trouble. 

Anyone have any ideas on the suspension parts?


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

how about the head lights and grill???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The suspension is a waste. For the time and $ involved you can get something much better from the aftermarket! 

The sway bars would be the same and it is highlylikely the springs and shock.strut package are the same as well.


----------



## dappa1 (Dec 25, 2004)

do the lucinos have independent rear?? this would be awsome if they did.


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

Big thanks to wes for actually answering my question and not solicitating parts. 

Grills mine, noe headlights


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

dappa1 said:


> do the lucinos have independent rear?? this would be awsome if they did.


no they don't, only the 4WD versions do and they came with the GA series motor, not SR.


----------

